

The Definitive Guide to Exploring File Formats - Dinoguy1000
http://wiki.xentax.com/index.php/DGTEFF

======
Dinoguy1000
Let me point out now that this is definitely _not_ actually definitive; it by
far mostly covers archive formats and compression/encryption. It also hasn't
been touched in years. On the other hand, it's on a publicly-editable wiki, so
if anyone has ideas for improvements or new info, go for it. =)

